# Juice consumption on zeus rta / melo 2



## Sajid (5/2/18)

Hi guys

Hope ya'll doing well.

I bought a vape device a year back..eleaf istick60 ..i was on and off it for a while..but i decided to cut smoking cigs and wana vape..so i been smoking it for a few weeks and its been going well.

A friend told me the rta tanks give you better flavour..so after lots of research..i bought myself the zeus rta.. i bought sum ready made coils (hybrid alpha braid) and some flash wicks 2 cotton.

They set me up set up at the shop. But the after my first refill..it was a burnt crap taste..i took it back..and the guy made a coil for me from a piece of wire. This seems to vape good..

But not as good as i thought..has lots of airflow..and more smoke..but my melo 2 which i thought was the inferior actually tasted better.. i tried a diff juice..and hey..the zeus taste good-ish..problem is..its using a lot more juice than my previous tank ..alot more! 

Is this supposed to happen or am i not doing it right? Am i better off wid ready made metal coils? I was lookong for a cheaper alternative to buying those R50 coils each time..thought the cotton n metal ones u make would come out cheaper in the long run..also i dont know. But the flavour isnt exactly better as people were saying it would be...i feel kinda dissapointed coz it would be costing me more on juice each month. Would i be better selling/returning this coil and upgrading to another prebuilt coil tank (someone suggested the uwell crown 3) or should i stick it out and maybe learn a way to build that would give me a good taste and save juice. I vape it on 35watts .

Ps..sorry to add to this already long post..but could the problem be my istick60..do i need a new vape device?? I dont like those bulky block ones..but this also has only one battery which gets finished quick and den i gotta put it back on my usb to charge

Please help..im quite confused with this and wana get it right and economic so i can stay off them cigs

Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan (5/2/18)

You don't have to change your device, it could be the build, The Zeus is unfortunately a drinker but with the right build the flavour is amazing!

@Shibz your expertise is needed here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (5/2/18)

Sajid said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hope ya'll doing well.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately with RTA's the best ones for flavour seem to be thirsty to the point there must be a connection. Stick with the Zeus you might match it but won't beat it for flavour, so with it being leak proof it's tops in my opinion. Maybe watch some Youtube vids about building and wicking with the Zeus, it's easy but does need to be done a certain way my guess is your lining your coils up with the towers which is wrong.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (5/2/18)

Sajid said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hope ya'll doing well.
> 
> ...


The only downside with the Zeus is that it is a thirsty tank, but you can't beat it on flavour. DIY can be expensive to start, but you can save in the long run. Imho your wicking is what is muting the flavour, fused Clapton coil and light wick will definitely change this. 
Have a look at this for some help with the wicking
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458
This is how I do it and it works for me, maybe give it a try and see.
On the mod side, maybe go for a bit higher resistance build which will help with the battery life, but if you need more power you will have to get a dual battery device, otherwise the charger stays your best friend. Good luck with this and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

